# Happy Thanksgiving!



## rjf7g (Nov 22, 2012)

Enjoy your family - by blood and by love.


----------



## wildcatervin (Nov 22, 2012)

Thanks for the happy thanksgiving wish,now if the people would remember that it comes before christmas,and honor this holiday first.


----------



## akjimny (Nov 22, 2012)

Thanks Becky and thanks Ervin.  Everyone travel safe and don't eat too much.  Happy Thanksgiving!!!

Jim and Katie (The Boss Lady)


----------

